# Why can't I open my files?



## joburger63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Guys, In the years I have used Photoshop (CS2,4 and now 5) I have worked with three types of image file: jpeg, tif and NEF, the latter being the Nikon Raw File.

When I open Bridge I simply double click on an image I wish to work on. Tiffs and Jpegs will go straight to Photoshop automatically and an NEF file will automatically open in Camera Raw for adjustment prior to then opening in Photoshop when requested. 

I'm used to working this way and I have a strong desire to continue thus.

Suddenly now though, some tifs and jpegs open in Camera Raw where they sometimes appear in a slightly previous edit state. When they are loaded subsequently into Photoshop they appear in their complete edited form. 
Some tifs and jpegs don't open in camera raw and continue to proceed straight into Photoshop when they are selected and double clicked on in Bridge as they did previously. When they are clicked off out of Photoshop, the system asks if the changes are to be saved. What changes?

This process seems random. I've just been through my completed work folder which are all tifs and one jpeg. Some open in Camera raw and some go straight into Photoshop as they are supposed to. It's confusing and I'm worried about the long term health of these valuable files.

If anyone out there knows what is going on here, I'd be very grateful to hear your opinion. I've got an exhibition coming up and I'm so frustrated, I'm thinking of going back to film!


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2012)

Open Photoshop. Go under Edit > Preferences > File Handling - click on 'Camera Raw Preferences' - check the 'JPEG and TIFF Handling' settings near the bottom of the dialog box.


----------

